# Upcoming WCA Championships



## Sub1Hour (Jul 24, 2020)

This thread will be dedicated to the discussion and announcement of new championships. Notable championships include those released by the WCA recently on July 20th.

Very exciting that Asian Champs is being held in Kazakhstan. I didn't think that Asain Champs would be held outside of the Eastern Asia, or in any of the "Stan" Nations, but I'm very excited to see how the competition goes.

Almere, Netherlands will be the 2nd time World Champs will be held in Europe for the past 3 Championships.

North American Champs has been pushed to 2022 and is still going to be held in Toronto, Canada

CubingUSA Western Championships got pushed back to 2021 and is still being held in Provo, Utah, on June 25-27

Only 2 other competitions are currently scheduled in the United States right now, both being non-CubingUSA championships.

Tri-State Championship 2020 will be held in Atlantic City, New Jersey, on November 14-15th

Pennsylvania Championship 2021 will be held in Hershey, Pennsylvania, on August 20-21st.

Danish Championships 2020 is being held in Roskilde, Denmark, on September 4-6th.

Swedish Championships 2020 is being held in Huskvarna, Sweden, on November 13-15th.

To my knowledge, and according to the competitions page of the WCA website, those are currently the only Championship competitions that are officially announced.


----------



## alexiscubing (Jul 24, 2020)

Aussie Nats (kinda a championship???) is being hosted in gold coast in september 2021 i think


----------



## tx789 (Jul 24, 2020)

NZ nats isn't annoyed but should be in December. It shouldn't be the next comp in New Zealand.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Jul 24, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> Aussie Nats (kinda a championship???) is being hosted in gold coast in september 2021 i think


Why would Nats not be a championship? Isn't the full name "National Championship"?


----------



## alexiscubing (Jul 25, 2020)

BenChristman1 said:


> Why would Nats not be a championship? Isn't the full name "National Championship"?


yeah

also it was such a shame that nats in adelaide was cancelled for this year, but we need a sydney nats


----------



## tx789 (Jul 25, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> yeah
> 
> also it was such a shame that nats in adelaide was cancelled for this year, but we need a sydney nats


Australian Nats has never been outside Sydney, Melbourne or Canberra yet so you can't complain.


----------



## CodingCuber (Jul 25, 2020)

alexiscubing said:


> yeah
> 
> also it was such a shame that nats in adelaide was cancelled for this year, but we need a sydney nats


We need it in Perth lol too make @DerpBoiMoon happy


----------



## alexiscubing (Jul 26, 2020)

tx789 said:


> Australian Nats has never been outside Sydney, Melbourne or Canberra yet so you can't complain.


i started in 2018 and its been canberra worlds in melbourne adelaide (cancelled) gold coast (i know that we had it in 2015 and 2016 but only a handful of cubers were active then and now in sydney, and sydney has grown from abt 130 people in layte 2018 to about 300 cubers who go to comps


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Aug 11, 2020)

CodingCuber said:


> We need it in Perth lol too make @DerpBoiMoon happy


lets hope its somewhere i can get to


----------



## ProStar (Aug 14, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> Very exciting that Asian Champs is being held in Kazakhstan. I didn't think that Asain Champs would be held outside of the Eastern Asia, or in any of the "Stan" Nations, but I'm very excited to see how the competition goes.



Christians are persecuted in Kazakhstan to certain extents


----------



## BradyLawrence (Aug 14, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Christians are persecuted in Kazakhstan to certain extents


stuff just went from zero to a hundred real freaking quick


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 14, 2020)

Not to start a debate or anything but Open Doors USA's World Watch List (which ranks the 50 most dangerous countries for Christians in the world every year) has Kazakhstan as the 35th most dangerous country for Christians and it is color coded in orange which means "Very High Persecution".


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 14, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> Then how do you explain Christianity being the second most practiced religion?


Other countries have been known to skew information. Cough cough China cough cough North Korea cough cough


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 14, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> Then how do you explain Christianity being the second most practiced religion?


If Christians are being persecuted somewhere, that doesn't mean they don't exist.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Aug 15, 2020)

I leave for like a week and you guys are already causing a ruckus, I gotta go online more often.


----------



## BenChristman1 (Aug 15, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I leave for like a week and you guys are already causing a ruckus, I gotta go online more often.


Gotta keep us in check, you know?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Aug 15, 2020)

From a quick Google search, it seems likely that most of the more traditional Christians as viewed from Kazakhstan, such as the Russian Orthodox, are probably not subject to much persecution. It seems that most of the story examples of persecution that are easily found are of proselytizing denominations from the West, or of converts from Muslim communities.


----------



## Nmile7300 (Aug 15, 2020)

Mike Hughey said:


> From a quick Google search, it seems likely that most of the more traditional Christians as viewed from Kazakhstan, such as the Russian Orthodox, are probably not subject to much persecution. It seems that most of the story examples of persecution that are easily found are of proselytizing denominations from the West, or of converts from Muslim communities.


Yeah most of the articles said the main persecution is towards people who converted from Islam.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Jun 27, 2021)

As competitions return, I decided to update this thread.
As of Sunday, June 27th there are 6 WCA Local Championships and 1 National Championship scheduled.

QLD State Championship 2021 

WA State Championship 2021

NT Championship 2021

ACT Championship 2021

North Island Championship 2021 

Pennsylvania Championship 2021

Australian Nationals 2021

4 Championships in Australia, 1 in New Zealand, and 1 in the US


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 28, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> As competitions return, I decided to update this thread.
> As of Sunday, June 27th there are 6 WCA Local Championships and 1 National Championship scheduled.
> 
> QLD State Championship 2021
> ...


There were also VIC State Championship and NSW State Championship but from what I've heard those have been postponed. I imagine many of these other state championships will be postponed or cancelled in the coming weeks due to Australia's growing COVID-19 outbreak.


----------



## Waffles (Jun 28, 2021)

I got an email saying that they had found a venue for the VIC State Championship. Hopefully it’s back on soon, I’m going to forget full EG if it’s past August.


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 28, 2021)

Sub1Hour said:


> As competitions return, I decided to update this thread.
> As of Sunday, June 27th there are 6 WCA Local Championships and 1 National Championship scheduled.
> 
> QLD State Championship 2021
> ...


Small correction, that’s 5 championships in Australia, not 4.


----------



## Kit Clement (Jun 28, 2021)

WCA Championship 2022 and 2023 Hosts Announcement (June 2021) | World Cube Association


The World Cube Association governs competitions for mechanical puzzles that are operated by twisting groups of pieces, commonly known as 'twisty puzzles'. The most famous of these puzzles is the Rubik's Cube, invented by professor Rubik from Hungary. A selection of these puzzles are chosen as...




www.worldcubeassociation.org


----------



## Tabe (Jun 28, 2021)

The Chicago proposal was significantly better than the Korea. I would love to hear the reasoning for the choice.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jun 28, 2021)

Tabe said:


> The Chicago proposal was significantly better than the Korea. I would love to hear the reasoning for the choice.


It could have to do with the recent rise of highly skilled Asian competitors. Having it in Asia would make it more accessible to that demographic. Also it’s been like a decade since Asia has hosted iirc.


----------



## Tabe (Jun 28, 2021)

OreKehStrah said:


> It could have to do with the recent rise of highly skilled Asian competitors. Having it in Asia would make it more accessible to that demographic. Also it’s been like a decade since Asia has hosted iirc.


I would sincerely hope that "well, we picked Korea because there seems to be a rise in Asian cubers" was not the actual reasoning.


----------



## OreKehStrah (Jun 28, 2021)

If


Tabe said:


> I would sincerely hope that "well, we picked Korea because there seems to be a rise in Asian cubers" was not the actual reasoning.


 If that actually did have influence, I’m sure no one would come out and say it, but it very well could be an underlying sub-motive.


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 28, 2021)

Tabe said:


> I would sincerely hope that "well, we picked Korea because there seems to be a rise in Asian cubers" was not the actual reasoning.


Response:


OreKehStrah said:


> Also it’s been like a decade since Asia has hosted iirc.



Sharing it around. I can guarantee if Chicago was chosen, there would be people who live closer to Korea complaining. At the end of the day, it's what an entire committee of WCA members has decided on and I'm sure they have a good reason. Of course not everyone is going to be happy but it's the way it is.


----------



## kubesolver (Jun 28, 2021)

Tabe said:


> The Chicago proposal was significantly better than the Korea. I would love to hear the reasoning for the choice.


I read both the proposals and can't see how Chicago is significantly better. Could you elaborate?


----------



## Tabe (Jun 28, 2021)

kubesolver said:


> I read both the proposals and can't see how Chicago is significantly better. Could you elaborate?


Lack of detail in the Korea proposal. Vague competitor limit. Less staff. Asking for input on layout. Choosing a venue that doesn't have the equipment for the event. Half the competitors of Chicago. Less experienced organizers. And on and on and on.


----------



## CodingCuber (Jun 28, 2021)

This might help to clear up some confusion, posted on WCA Forum.


----------



## Tabe (Jun 28, 2021)

Abhijeet Ghodgaonkar isn't on the selection committee. Is he speaking in generalities?


----------



## kubesolver (Jun 28, 2021)

>Lack of detail in the Korea proposal. 
>Vague competitor limit. 

Not too relevant IMO at proposal stage

> Less experienced organizers.
Korean organizer seems competent and experienced enough.

>Less staff. 
>Asking for input on layout. 
>Choosing a venue that doesn't have the equipment for the event.

Somehow I think these are not relevant details. There is no doubt that there will be stuff and equipment in Korea. 

> Half the competitors of Chicago. 
Is it half the capacity or less people are expected to come?
That sounds like a plausible argument but far from enough to claim that it is significantly better. 

And there are some good arguments for Korea in general. E.g. no humiliating visa application process for big part of the world.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 28, 2021)

Tabe said:


> Abhijeet Ghodgaonkar isn't on the selection committee. Is he speaking in generalities?


Yeah I read both the applications more carefully and noticed a few mistakes in my comments.

I do not know anything about the selection process. I am like any other cuber.

I will edit out my comment to make more sense. 
Thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 28, 2021)

kubesolver said:


> And there are some good arguments for Korea in general. E.g. no humiliating visa application process for big part of the world.



Yes getting the visa for Seoul will be much easier. Getting the visa for Australia was super tough for me for WC2019. I had to apply twice, as they do not want to allow Indians even on tourist visa unless the person has a strong travel itinerary. My itinerary was just attend the comp and come back. Finally I had to apply for a sports visa (which is much more costly) and get through which was a long procedure. I expected getting the US Visa to be as tough as the Australia Visa if not to be more tougher.

I think both the Korean organizing team and CubingUSA team both seem well qualified to hold World Championship. I think there are a lot of deciding factors taken into consideration and there was no one outright factor that made Seoul get selected over Chicago.

Congrats KCCU!


----------



## abunickabhi (Jun 28, 2021)

Tabe said:


> The Chicago proposal was significantly better than the Korea. I would love to hear the reasoning for the choice.


Yeah the Chicago public document is more detailed with 10 more pages and having pictures of the venue whereas the Seoul public document is just 5 pages with no photos of the SETEC convention centre and just one layout diagram.

I think the public document is not good enough to get the entire picture of both the proposals.


----------

